# Bagunshu



## MaartenSFS (May 2, 2007)

This is a project that I have been working on called Bagunshu (Drawing stick technique, whose name is derived from Badaoshu (Drawing sword technique - Written same as Battoujutsu in Japanese), in which the practitioner draws a telescopic steel baton from his/her pocket to end the matter with the first strike (Though there is more to it, including a separate set of techniques which concern drawing to block incoming cuts/strikes). In this way the practitioner can whip out his/her ****, dispatch of surprised enemies quickly and efficiently, and whip his/her **** back into his/her pocket and be on his/her merry way. Although crude, I hope the illustrations below can convey the theory. Enjoy.


----------

